# 1913 Premier Cycle Works



## Nick-theCut (Aug 8, 2014)

Show and tell time.




I got this almost complete Premier cycle on eBay months back, and just took my first ride yesterday.  Original Sagar seat and tool bag.  Also came with the original Brampton pedals.  I added the grips, Solar lamp, and the pump.  Grips and pump aren't correct, just look the part.
I just got these wheels finished up.( see this thread regarding rim straightening)
Not spinning completely true, but rides great.





















Very lightweight bike.  Love the Mead brown paint and company connection.  Proud addition to my family


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow ! Sweet rig.


----------



## bike (Aug 8, 2014)

*Please tell*

about the tires-thanks!


----------



## oddball (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Nick, your Premier looks great,wish you had it done to ride last Sun. Got the 1903 Yale finished for the ride.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2014)

Kool Nick, Now we both have Premiers!... I need a badge tho....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 8, 2014)

bike said:


> about the tires-thanks!




The tires are 28x1 1/2" clincher Rubena tires.  Retrocykel used to sell them in cream and red.  All gone, these were obtained online from a German distributor.  Not cheap shipping  
Love the look, but takes patience to mount.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 8, 2014)

oddball said:


> Hey Nick, your Premier looks great,wish you had it done to ride last Sun. Got the 1903 Yale finished for the ride.
> View attachment 163797View attachment 163798View attachment 163799View attachment 163800




We'll ride soon.  Your Yale is phenomenal.  Atherton with block chain = amazing


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Kool Nick, Now we both have Premiers!... I need a badge tho....




I showed you mine, now show me yours [emoji15]


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> I showed you mine, now show me yours [emoji15]




Mine!


----------



## Handyman (Aug 8, 2014)

*Bicycle Grips on your 1913 Premier*

Nick-thecut,

That is one great looking bike!!  Got to love that seat!  Quick question................I don't believe I'm familiar with the grips you used.  Where did you get them?  Are they available currently?  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 8, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Nick-thecut,
> 
> That is one great looking bike!!  Got to love that seat!  Quick question................I don't believe I'm familiar with the grips you used.  Where did you get them?  Are they available currently?  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg




No worries.  They are a prewar CCM design.
For me these are decent looking place holders until I find originals.
You can find these reproduction grips at http://vintageccm.com
Ron Miller is his name and He was amazing to deal with. $45 shipped If I remember correctly.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Nice!!!!*

Too Cool..... Looking Bike, Nick!!!
Love the Seat and Fork Designs the Most!!!

The Yale is Great Too, Brooo!!!

Nice Riders!!!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 8, 2014)

Great bikes, the Premier & the Yale. Nick, really well thought out photo's.  Perfect backgrounds, love the look.


----------



## chitown (Aug 8, 2014)

Great original bike Nick! The brampton pedals are super sweet along with that saddle.

Can you post pics of the seat and chain stays? Might be a clue as to the frame builder.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

Fantastic bike.  Thanks for all the detail pics.

That girder legged fork with the nickle plated crown is a work of art!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 9, 2014)

chitown said:


> Great original bike Nick! The brampton pedals are super sweet along with that saddle.
> 
> Can you post pics of the seat and chain stays? Might be a clue as to the frame builder.




Here ya go Chris.







Also notice the serial number


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, the saddle.










And other fun close ups






Unique Pat. Date stamp.


----------

